# Moose on the Loose



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2017)

Headed for town this morning and less then a mile from home I spotted BIG and DARK down in the creek bottom and had to just get out and mush a few shots of this cow. Walked back and forth hopin to spot either her calf or her boyfriend  but all I saw was her.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 30, 2017)

WOW ! wish we had them down here !


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 30, 2017)

nice pic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2017)

Too cool! Great shots!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mike,

You are the BEST critter magnet that I have ever seen.  Man, I love your photography skills on all of the critters in your world as they are awesome for sure !!!!!


ps:  I still remember that "up close and personal" photo of the big mountain lion that came up and danged near scratched it's head against the gun barrel of your Muzzle Loader too !!!!!!!    It ain't no doubt that it would have taken "a month of Sundays" to get the smell and stains out of my drawers after that encounter !!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 30, 2017)

Sweet!  That is one big gal!


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! Good pictures! But you can keep 'em up there. I saw pictures of what happens when a mini van hit one from the rear. It's legs folded up, it went through the windshield, and was settin it the back dead. I can only imagine the injuries inflicted people. I'd drive slow a night if they were around.


----------

